# Μια μικρή διόρθωση



## neonz

hi,

Can anyone please translate this sentence, 
*Μια μικρή διόρθωση.*

i found it online and just wanted to double check its meaning, i will truely 
appreciate any feedback, thanks very much!


----------



## Lazor

It means _a little/small correction_


----------



## Πανδώρα

Hi !  


That actually means : "a small correction" 
_
it seems I was a little late..._


----------



## neonz

Thanks for that, Could you please help with this one, "Σ'αγαπώ ,αγαπημέν*ε* μου Έλληνα." 
thanks very much for your help!


----------



## Tetina

neonz said:


> Thanks for that, Could you please help with this one, "Σ'αγαπώ ,αγαπημέν*ε* μου Έλληνα."
> thanks very much for your help!


 
Hi, that would be:
"I love you, my dear Greek (=masculine)"


----------



## neonz

Tetina said:


> Hi, that would be:
> "I love you, my dear Greek (=masculine)"


 
Cheers, how would you write that if it was for a woman? Thanks alot for the help!


----------



## Tetina

It would be that:
Σ' αγαπώ, αγαπημένη μου Ελληνίδα. = S' agapo, *agapimeni* mou *Elinida*.

_*The letters in red shows the stress of the word and I put in_ *bold* _the words that change._


----------



## neonz

i can't thank you enough! Thank you.


----------

